

LHCb confirms existence of exotic hadrons - danparsonson
http://home.web.cern.ch/about/updates/2014/04/lhcb-confirms-existence-exotic-hadrons

======
sthkr
almost read that as exotic hardons... lol

~~~
doug1001
i would probably turn my auto-complete off while typing that headline.

